# foreign nationa learning to drive in UK



## Eli Qfor (Apr 6, 2010)

Good morning All.
Spot of a weird question here .
I am a foreign national living in UK for a few coming years.
I want to get a driver s license , do I simply apply using my passport or is there some specific procedure for foreigners?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Eli Qfor said:


> Good morning All.
> Spot of a weird question here .
> I am a foreign national living in UK for a few coming years.
> I want to get a driver s license , do I simply apply using my passport or is there some specific procedure for foreigners?


If you have a licence from home, you can drive in UK up to a year. But if you get a provisional licence and pass the test within a year, you aren't subject to provisional licence rules such as displaying L plates and being accompanied by a full licence holder etc. If you don't pass within a year or if you don't hold another licence, then you have to get a provisional licence and learn to drive as a learner. You need your passport as ID when you apply for your provisional licence.


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

Eli Qfor said:


> Good morning All.
> Spot of a weird question here .
> I am a foreign national living in UK for a few coming years.
> I want to get a driver s license , do I simply apply using my passport or is there some specific procedure for foreigners?


As Joppa said, you can drive on a foreign license for one year, but will have to do the following to continue to drive after you have been in the UK for one year: 

1. Apply for provisional license 
2. Take the driving theory test
3. Take the practical driving test


----------



## Eli Qfor (Apr 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you have a licence from home, you can drive in UK up to a year. But if you get a provisional licence and pass the test within a year, you aren't subject to provisional licence rules such as displaying L plates and being accompanied by a full licence holder etc. If you don't pass within a year or if you don't hold another licence, then you have to get a provisional licence and learn to drive as a learner. You need your passport as ID when you apply for your provisional licence.


Thanks for reply Joppa.
No I do not have any license at the moment.
Do I simply apply , as any local ?


----------



## Eli Qfor (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh a bit of follow up , question.
Do I need to pass theory exam before starting to learn driving or is it something that can be done pin parallel?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Eli Qfor said:


> Oh a bit of follow up , question.
> Do I need to pass theory exam before starting to learn driving or is it something that can be done pin parallel?


Yes, just apply as a local, as you are a UK resident.
No, you can take your theory test any time after getting your provisional licence. But you have to pass it first before taking your practical test. What most people do is to book a series of lessons with a driving instructor and study for the theory test at home with the aid of a book, DVD or online support material. You take the theory test when you think you are ready, and then your practical test when the instructor thinks you are ready. You book both tests online.
Read all about it in: 
Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
Learners and new drivers and riders : Directgov - Motoring


----------

